# A few months on.



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

It's been a few months and I'm still recovered. I've had moments of DR but they don't last long, just a few minutes maybe. One thing that DR caused that is still affecting me is OCD. The stress of the DR caused me to develop OCD. I just thought I'd do a little update as I think it will motivate you. I suffered from January to June with permenant DR that never wavered but then it became less and less, and came back a bit at the middle of June but now I'm completely DR free. You can get over DR. What I did was eat healthier, socialize and stop overthinking! Which is very difficult considering I have OCD but I still managed to do it. I found someone I could love and put all my time into and she was a distraction and sometimes that is what you need. I'm still with this girl and I think she is what has stopped my DR from coming back. I hope you can all make the recovery I did.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you for posting this! I surely gained hope, and I'm sure others will as well.

Enjoy your well deserved recovery, and I wish that you and that girl have a happy future


----------

